# Unbelievable....Bill Mayer: Palins Audience at Fox is Like a Downs Syndrome Baby.



## US Army Retired (Feb 18, 2010)

What a liberal vile person. I can't even begin to express how awful that comment is. These liberal people have no shame whatsoever. They will say anything in the name of hate. This has gone to far.


Read more:
Maher: Palin?s Job at Fox Equivalent to Talking to Her Down Syndrome Baby | NewsBusters.org



How does one prepare for an upcoming appearance by Seth MacFarlane of Family Guy fame? If you're Bill Maher, you follow up the Family Guy/Sarah Palin/Down Syndrome attack by doing an 'exclusive rant' for the Huffington Post which includes - you guessed it - a joke about Sarah Palin's son, Trig. Maher appeals to his lower-intellect audience by stating:
"...while we were off, Sarah Palin agreed to do commentary at Fox News. Which is actually very similar to her day job - talking to a baby with Down Syndrome."


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 18, 2010)

US Army Retired said:


> What a liberal vile person. I can't even begin to express how awful that comment is. These liberal people have no shame whatsoever. They will say anything in the name of hate. This has gone to far.
> 
> 
> Read more:
> ...



Freedom of speech is pretty awesome.

Don't like Bill Maher's jokes? Don't listen.


----------



## Modbert (Feb 18, 2010)

Both are going to listen to her every word and believe every word of it without question. I can see where Bill Maher was going with it, but the man is not one to mince words.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

US Army Retired said:


> What a liberal vile person. I can't even begin to express how awful that comment is. These liberal people have no shame whatsoever. They will say anything in the name of hate. This has gone to far.
> 
> 
> Read more:
> ...



Did you get mad at Palin when it came out she calls her baby " My little retarded baby" ?

Did you also get mad at Rush, when he made his comments?


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 18, 2010)

US Army Retired said:


> What a liberal vile person. I can't even begin to express how awful that comment is. These liberal people have no shame whatsoever. They will say anything in the name of hate. This has gone to far.
> 
> 
> Read more:
> ...



That's pretty vile, but it's Bill Maher.  He's a lost little man who's going to Hell.  He'll get his due one day.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 18, 2010)

Amy Carter and Chelesea Clinton can't help their looks any more than Palins baby can help being a retard.
But it was fine for the right to make fun of them?


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 18, 2010)

US Army Retired said:


> What a liberal vile person. I can't even begin to express how awful that comment is. These liberal people have no shame whatsoever. They will say anything in the name of hate. This has gone to far.
> 
> 
> Read more:
> ...



Hey, it's just satire.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Feb 18, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Amy Carter and Chelesea Clinton can't help their looks any more than Palins baby can help being a retard.
> But it was fine for the right to make fun of them?



Fair point.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> US Army Retired said:
> 
> 
> > What a liberal vile person. I can't even begin to express how awful that comment is. These liberal people have no shame whatsoever. They will say anything in the name of hate. This has gone to far.
> ...



Good thing he doesn't believe in hell.

And I think it is quite funny he talked about the faux outrage from the right on his comedy special last week, and then we have US Retired proving his point. I bet Bill did on purpose to show the rights hypocrisy.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 18, 2010)

Another point ARC has Retarded as it's middle word.


----------



## MarcATL (Feb 18, 2010)

Chelsea's not so ugly any more.

Go Bill....GO!!!

LOL!!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, since it's now in fashion now to bash politicians kids, i'm sure you lib's won't mind me bashin' Obama'a two lil' nappy headed ho's!

You people do realize that that Obama's two lil' crack whore's are nothing more than fried chicken eatin', fingerlickin', moonpie scarfin', Ripple suckin', pole smokin' lil' ghetto tramps, who will drop their drawers for any Joe Biden lookin' white motherfucker with 5 bucks and a bag o' crack!...Yep, those aunt Jemima lookin' lil' hookers can suck it like a Kirby vacuum cleaner, and they gots the big ol' gorilla lookin' lips to prove it!

NOW, that's some funny shit!, eh lib's?....Yesssirrrreeeeee that's some seriously funny "satire" right there!....Come lib's, let me hear it!...Surely you're laughing your looney asses off!


----------



## Modbert (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> *Well, since it's now in fashion now to bash politicians kids, i'm sure you lib's won't mind me bashin' Obama'a two lil' nappy headed ho's!*
> 
> You people do realize that that Obama's two lil' crack whore's are nothing more than fried chicken eatin', fingerlickin', moonpie scarfin', Ripple suckin', pole smokin' lil' ghetto tramps, who will drop their drawers for any Joe Biden lookin' white motherfucker with 5 bucks and a bag o' crack!...Yep, those aunt Jemima lookin' lil' hookers can suck it like a Kirby vacuum cleaner, and they gots the big ol' gorilla lookin' lips to prove it!
> 
> NOW, that's some funny shit!, eh lib's?....Yesssirrrreeeeee that's some seriously funny "satire" right there!....Come lib's, let me hear it!...Surely you're laughing your looney asses off!



You stay classy scumbag!

It was Palin who called it "Satire" first after Rush used the word, and the Liberals mocked her for it as they should. But hey, nothing says idiot like turning around and firing at your own generals like you just did.

And it's not Satire when you truly believe it like you probably do.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Well, since it's now in fashion now to bash politicians kids, i'm sure you lib's won't mind me bashin' Obama'a two lil' nappy headed ho's!
> 
> You people do realize that that Obama's two lil' crack whore's are nothing more than fried chicken eatin', fingerlickin', moonpie scarfin', Ripple suckin', pole smokin' lil' ghetto tramps, who will drop their drawers for any Joe Biden lookin' white motherfucker with 5 bucks and a bag o' crack!...Yep, those aunt Jemima lookin' lil' hookers can suck it like a Kirby vacuum cleaner, and they gots the big ol' gorilla lookin' lips to prove it!
> 
> NOW, that's some funny shit!, eh lib's?....Yesssirrrreeeeee that's some seriously funny "satire" right there!....Come lib's, let me hear it!...Surely you're laughing your looney asses off!


So I guess you think it is alright that Palin called her son " my little retarded baby"?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 18, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > *Well, since it's now in fashion now to bash politicians kids, i'm sure you lib's won't mind me bashin' Obama'a two lil' nappy headed ho's!*
> ...


Oh, so that's the way it is!...The tables get turned and all of a sudden you liberal assholes don't like it!...Hit a lil' too close to home!

Yeeeeeeaaaaaaah, how did we see that one coming!

Less than 5 minutes and I got one of you clowns to throw a fit!.....Too fucking predictable.

You fucking assholes are something else!


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > US Army Retired said:
> ...



I had a dog that didn't believe in cars, either.  He was still killed by one, however.

Bill Maher is vile.  There's no defending what he said.  I'm surprised people are even trying to defend him.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



For one Bill Maher wasn't making fun of Palin's son, was he?
He was making fun of Fox viewers, of course you are too stupid to realize this.


----------



## Modbert (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Oh, so that's the way it is!...The tables get turned and all of a sudden you liberal assholes don't like it!...Hit a lil' too close to home!
> 
> Yeeeeeeaaaaaaah, how did we see that one coming!
> 
> ...



I didn't throw a fit, I accurately called you a scumbag.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



It isn't alright to say Fox viewers have downs, but it is cool to say Obama supporters are communist? Got it!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Well, since it's now in fashion now to bash politicians kids, i'm sure you lib's won't mind me bashin' Obama'a two lil' nappy headed ho's!
> ...


Come on Luissa, you know you're laughing your ass off. That's some funny shit. Hell, I should send it to Maher, lord knows he'll use that prime funny material. Shiiiiiit, I might even make a few buck off of my bitingly funny take on the Obama kids!...It's just too bad they weren't born with downs syndrome!....I'd have to cahrge him extra!..Hell, you'd keel over dead from laughing so hard!

Christ, liberals are fucking idiots!


----------



## elvis (Feb 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



fucking commie!!


----------



## LuckyDan (Feb 18, 2010)

Liberal compassion. Inspiring.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



You need help!


----------



## driveby (Feb 18, 2010)

Maher likes to call anyone outside his gay little liberal circle stupid.

Who the fuck ever told this clown he was smart ? .......


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Liberal compassion. Inspiring.



Compassion for who? Fox viewers, because that is who he was making fun of.
When they stop calling Obama a communist, a Nazi, Hitler, and a terrorist I might start to feel bad for them.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

driveby said:


> Maher likes to call anyone outside his gay little liberal circle stupid.
> 
> Who the fuck ever told this clown he was smart ? .......



IF you actually watched his show, you would know he calls out everyone including liberals and Obama.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 18, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, so that's the way it is!...The tables get turned and all of a sudden you liberal assholes don't like it!...Hit a lil' too close to home!
> ...


Oh, then you must surely believe that the writers of "Family Guy" are scumbags too, eh?

I mean, there's no difference whatsoever. None of the kids we are speaking of had a choice as to how they were born, Riiiiiiiight?

Surely, you couldn't Possibly be a fucking hypocrite, eh?


----------



## Modbert (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Oh, then you must surely believe that the writers of "Family Guy" are scumbags too, eh?
> 
> I mean, there's no difference whatsoever. None of the kids we are speaking of had a choice as to how they were born, Riiiiiiiight?
> 
> Surely, you couldn't Possibly be a fucking hypocrite, eh?



You obviously not only didn't watch the episode but you truly believe what you spewed. You have no idea what you're talking about, otherwise you wouldn't make such a ass out of yourself.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



And tell me how Family Guy was making fun of people with downs? I am not saying they didn't, but I bet you didn't even watch it before you passed judgment. You just went a long with whatever they tell you.


----------



## Zona (Feb 18, 2010)

US Army Retired said:


> What a liberal vile person. I can't even begin to express how awful that comment is. These liberal people have no shame whatsoever. They will say anything in the name of hate. This has gone to far.
> 
> 
> Read more:
> ...



He was being satirical.  I blame her for opening this up with an excuse to say anything about retards/republicans.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


You've been pawned dumbass!

Your hypocrisy has been exposed for all to see!


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

The same people who think Bill Maher was making fun of Palin's son, probably thought Harry Reids comments were putting down black people.


----------



## GWV5903 (Feb 18, 2010)

US Army Retired said:


> What a liberal vile person. I can't even begin to express how awful that comment is. These liberal people have no shame whatsoever. They will say anything in the name of hate. This has gone to far.
> 
> 
> Read more:
> ...



No surprise from the human hemorrhoid, hell just look at him....


----------



## Zona (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



you really look like an idiot here.  Seriously.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Please show me how?
I did expose the fact you are stupid to realize that Maher wasn't making fun of Palin's son.


----------



## driveby (Feb 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Maher likes to call anyone outside his gay little liberal circle stupid.
> ...



Yep, i've watched and i agree with you. My point is that he overestimates his own intelligence and underestimates most americans intelligence ........


----------



## driveby (Feb 18, 2010)

Zona said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Dogbert said:
> ...




oh the irony .........


----------



## elvis (Feb 18, 2010)

driveby said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



yeah.  It's almost like.....  him calling David Duke a racist.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 18, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, then you must surely believe that the writers of "Family Guy" are scumbags too, eh?
> ...


I watched the entier episode idiot. I Heard Maher's comments.

You are a fucking hypocrite!

Exposing you liberals for being the idiots you truly are is just too damn easy.


----------



## Zona (Feb 18, 2010)

driveby said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



I use synthetic oil because I like the thought of 15000 mile changes vice 3000 so there....


Idiot.


----------



## Zona (Feb 18, 2010)

elvis said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Or calling you an ass.  Ass.

HEY EVERYONE, ELVIS IS GOING TO NEG REP ME AGAIN.  Woooooooow.  I am so scared!  Wooooooow.  No really, please mr. big bad man, dont neg rep me again.  pretty please.






Fuck you.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


Please show me how I am a hypocrite? You haven't yet, but I would love to see you try.

I do know that unlike Palin I don't call my son who is DD, " My little retarded baby." And I don't go into faux outrage when someone makes fun of Fox viewers.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


Yeah, and I supopose Palin's son had nothing to do with the Family guy episode, eh?

Knock your apologist shit off. You know damn good and well who they are mocking. And your defenses of it, along with these other liberal assholes, is disgusting.

FYI, what I said about Obama's daughters was absolutely disgusting, that's the fucking point!


----------



## driveby (Feb 18, 2010)

Zona said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Oh neat .........


----------



## LuckyDan (Feb 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Liberal compassion. Inspiring.
> ...


 
I really, really, _really _hope you don't believe that. 

Is Maher not a clever enough commentator to leave Downs children out of it? Is Seth MacFarlane not a clever enough writer? 

There is a nastiness and a peculiar meanness on the left that is growing harder and harder to ignore. BO is a big boy. He can handle being called a commie. Downs families didn't ask for their lot, and they shouldn't have to hear this crap - last of all from a group that prides itself on compssion.

Or used to.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



You still haven't shown proof that I am a hypocrite.


----------



## elvis (Feb 18, 2010)

Zona said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



you really have a lot of balls posting yourself in your avatar.  I mean who knew you were a Hannity look-alike.


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Well, since it's now in fashion now to bash politicians kids, i'm sure you lib's won't mind me bashin' Obama'a two lil' nappy headed ho's!
> 
> You people do realize that that Obama's two lil' crack whore's are nothing more than fried chicken eatin', fingerlickin', moonpie scarfin', Ripple suckin', pole smokin' lil' ghetto tramps, who will drop their drawers for any Joe Biden lookin' white motherfucker with 5 bucks and a bag o' crack!...Yep, those aunt Jemima lookin' lil' hookers can suck it like a Kirby vacuum cleaner, and they gots the big ol' gorilla lookin' lips to prove it!
> 
> NOW, that's some funny shit!, eh lib's?....Yesssirrrreeeeee that's some seriously funny "satire" right there!....Come lib's, let me hear it!...Surely you're laughing your looney asses off!


 
The fact that you so eloquently made the above statement makes it clear that these feelings come easily to you.

This fact does not surprise me.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 18, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...


They want to attack Palin so be it. She's fully proven that she's far above those doing the attacking, to include these hypocritical assholes up here but, LEAVE THE KIDS OUT OF IT!

Ya' see what happens. They spend days defending those fucks, but when the table gets turned, THEY DON'T LIKE IT!....Exposing them is just too damn easy!


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 18, 2010)

US Army Retired said:


> What a liberal vile person. I can't even begin to express how awful that comment is. These liberal people have no shame whatsoever. They will say anything in the name of hate. This has gone to far.
> 
> 
> Read more:
> ...


 
I wouldn't have pegged you as someone who would demand political correctness.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


I don't have to provide the proof, you provided it yourself!

And you call yourself an attorney?

Shiiiiiit, I wouldn't hire you to defend me against a right turn ticket. By the time you were done, my ass would be on death row!


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...



Please show me where Bill said anything bad about Palin's son?


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


Dude, you are such a dumb ass.
For I am not an attorney, and never said I was.  
And I never said Bill's or Family Guy's comments were right, I did point out that Bill was NOT MAKING FUN OF PALIN'S SON.
My son is DD, and you are really are barking up the wrong tree, dipshit.


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I guess you'd have to have personal experience with retarded children.  One of my sister's has a child with Down's Syndrome, so I understand.  I guess that's true with many things in life.


----------



## LuckyDan (Feb 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


 
Interesting. 

My posts have said nothing about the Palins.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



News flash, my son is developmentally disabled, so I might have a little experience in dealing with a child with special needs.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...



So you expect Bill to have compassion for Fox viewerd then?


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I have son who has asperger's syndrome so I can certainly relate.  I'm surprised you don't see the difference between making fun of retarded children and calling, say, Republicans 'Contards' or Liberals 'Libtards'.  To me, the difference is wider than the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


You're right, I got you confused with that other clueless liberal moron.

BTW, didn't you say you were a pot smoker yesterday in another thread?

Something about the government not letting you smoke or, yada yada yada?

Just curious!


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



Did Bill Maher make fun of her son or call him retarded? At least he said he was a downs sydrome baby, unlike his own mother. I will never fill bad for a women who calls her own child retarded.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



And how does my pot smoking have anything to do with this?

And you still haven't shown how I am a hyporcrite, I am sure I will be waiting for awhile.


----------



## LuckyDan (Feb 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


 
The left hates the right, the right hates the left. It's gonna get worse. 

Can we step back and take a breath and say that maybe handicapped people are not the equivalent of our political enemy?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


Think about it!

And, I answered in PM.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...


The right could start by not showing Faux outrage about every little comment.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



You can'tprove it, that is what I thought.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


Your own words proved it.

You know damn good and well what Maher was hinting at. Only a fucking moron wouldn't be able to see it. Or someone who's so full of THC they can't think straight!

Moderation sweetheart, moderation!

Put that bong down once in awhile. It just might alleviate some of your lifes problems, or maybe prevented them from occuring!

Just sayin'!


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


What fucking point are you trying to make here, asshole?
And please show where I said I smoke all the time, since you are obviously going through my posts trying to prove I am a hypocrite. Which is still have not proven.


----------



## LuckyDan (Feb 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


 
I'm tempted to ask you for an example of _sincere_ outrage (sorry I didn't look up the French) from the right, but let's not do that. 

And you know, I'm not even outraged by it. I just find it so childishly rude. Maher and MacFarlane are clever guys and this stuff is just schoolyard shit.

I know you feel Downs children are not the target, but substitute a racial group for Downs children in these jokes. Would you argue that the race in question had no right to be offended? I don't believe you would.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 18, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...


That was the exact point in my disgusting comments about Obama's kids. Notice how the hypocrites jumped on board. They didn't like it one bit. Turn the tables, and all of a sudden they show THEIR outrage. 

There's no faux outrage from the right. It's about leaving kids out of it. They didn't pick their parents. They didn't choose to have parents in the spotlight. Nor did the parents choose to have their kids so disgustingly attacked.

If the kids had never been brought into it in the first place, we wouldn't be watching these hypocrites so blatantly expose themselves.


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 18, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...


 
My son was born with 12 fingers and 11 toes.

Seriously.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



If I wanted to play your game, I could always point out Rush started it by calling Chelsea a dog.


----------



## blu (Feb 18, 2010)

sarah politicized her kid  and now is facing the consequences of it


----------



## Cuyo (Feb 18, 2010)

blu said:


> sarah politicized her kid  and now is facing the consequences of it



You're god damn right about that.  She holds that baby up like the freakin lion king everywhere she goes.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...


And rush was an idiot for saying so!

You played the game, you lost.


----------



## Cuyo (Feb 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Show us how she's a hypocrite already!


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Anybody remember this?



> Back in 1994, Al Gore called Oliver North "the colonel of untruth" and said Mr. North was counting on political contributions from  "the extra-chromosome right wing."
> (Sources: White House Special Briefing, 10/28/94; Washington Times, September 4, 1997 )
> AL APOLOGIZES: Vice President Al Gore sent out a letter apologizing for his embarrassing "extra chromosome" jibe at Oliver North supporters, saying he had "learned an important lession [sic]." (Source: National Review, December 31, 1994.)



This seems to be a common insult for Leftists.  They just can't understand the difference between calling those they believe are ignorant 'retarded' and comparing those they believe are ignorant people to people with Down's Syndrome.  They'll never get it...  Ever.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 18, 2010)

blu said:


> sarah politicized her kid  and now is facing the consequences of it


Nooooo, the kid is paying the consequenses for it. But then, Palin never politicized her kid. She's simply a mother who intends to use her powers to advance the cause of disabled children such as hers.

It's the left who politicized the kid, and are continuing to do so. Do you assholes have no shame?

Christ, liberals are fucking idiots!


----------



## LuckyDan (Feb 18, 2010)

Cuyo said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > sarah politicized her kid and now is facing the consequences of it
> ...


 
Would you suggest that she hide him?


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...



So now we are speculating on what I would do?


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


Did you get mad at Sarah, when she called her child " my little retarded baby"?


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> Anybody remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really hope you got offended for the left when the right has accused them of being communist or being Nazi's? I think I would rather be compared to someone with downs, then a group of people who tried to wipe out a certain ethnic group.
Like I said, Faux outrage. Which is exactly why Bill made the comment, he knew the right would go nuts over it.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 18, 2010)

Cuyo said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


She already did.

She knows what Maher was hinting at. It was quite obvious. Only the liberal idiots refuse to accept it for what it was.

Lets see, Palin's kid has downs syndrome. Palins kid has been relentlessly attacked by the liberal morons, too include many up here. Palin is a contributer to fox news. Maher has the wrong belief that only conservatives watch FOX news. Once again PALIN'S KID HAS DOWN'S SYNDROME. Maher fears Palin. Maher attacks fox viewers with a FAILED veiled reference to downs inflicted children. It's quite obvious what that typical liberal scumbag was doing.

Are you as stupid as Louissa, or are you just another run of the mill, clueless liberal moron and apologist for all other clueless liberal morons?


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



It doesn't matter if I know what maher was hinting at. You still have not proven I am a hypocrite.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


I didn't here her say it, nor do I know the context in which she said it, sooooo, NO!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...


You're defending him, and we now know that you knew exactly what he was hinting at.

Hence, you're a fucking hypocrite!

You jumped on me for my disgusting attack, and give that liberal dirtbag a free pass.

Yep, you're a fucking hypocrite!


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



That is what I thought.


----------



## jeffrockit (Feb 18, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Amy Carter and Chelesea Clinton can't help their looks any more than Palins baby can help being a retard.
> But it was fine for the right to make fun of them?



The old "but they did it too" argument. That worked well in elementary school....not so much as an adult.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Show me where I said his comments were right or wrong. I simply pointed out he wasn't making fun of her son, and that the whole point of him saying that was to make the righties go into faux outrage mode.
So we still have not proven I am a hypocrite.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


Oh, but then you basically admit you knew what Maher was referencing. Hence, you knew he was referencing her son.

Seriously Louissa, do you really think he wasn't referencing her son. Please tell me you're not that fucking ignorant.

By the way, did you post over on the Family guy thread?. I haven't been over there in a while, but i'll check.


----------



## Cuyo (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Did you know intelligence and the propensity toward conservatism are inversely related? Fact.


----------



## Cuyo (Feb 18, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



No, but she doesn't need to use him as an instrument to score political points.


----------



## Article 15 (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Well, since it's now in fashion now to bash politicians kids, i'm sure you lib's won't mind me bashin' Obama'a two lil' nappy headed ho's!
> 
> You people do realize that that Obama's two lil' crack whore's are nothing more than fried chicken eatin', fingerlickin', moonpie scarfin', Ripple suckin', pole smokin' lil' ghetto tramps, who will drop their drawers for any Joe Biden lookin' white motherfucker with 5 bucks and a bag o' crack!...Yep, those aunt Jemima lookin' lil' hookers can suck it like a Kirby vacuum cleaner, and they gots the big ol' gorilla lookin' lips to prove it!
> 
> NOW, that's some funny shit!, eh lib's?....Yesssirrrreeeeee that's some seriously funny "satire" right there!....Come lib's, let me hear it!...Surely you're laughing your looney asses off!



It could be worse ....


....  they could be retarded.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Well, since it's now in fashion now to bash politicians kids, i'm sure you lib's won't mind me bashin' Obama'a two lil' nappy headed ho's!
> ...




*flips switch, turning on faux outrage mode*


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Did I say he wasn't? I said he wasn't making fun of him. And at least he says he has downs sydrome, instead of calling retarded like his own mother does.


----------



## LuckyDan (Feb 18, 2010)

Cuyo said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...


 
She doesn't. She travels. He's her kid. She takes him along. She would do the same if he were healthy. 

Look. You guys _fucking HATE her_! We get it! 

She's no longer in office and she will not be the nominee. You won. Enjoy.

Keep making fun of her hair, how she quit her job, her palm-reading, her lousy interview skills and her job at Faux News. They're all lame-ass old jokes by now, but what the hell. 

"At long last, have you no shame?"


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 18, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...








Oh give me a FUCKING BREAK!!!! She could leave her child BACK STAGE rather than having her younger daughter flop him around like a bag of flour!!!


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...



We will, as long as she keeps spreading lies about Obama. Tell me again who took  " In God we Trust" off the quarters? And how Obama is friends with terrorist?
And if she looses, don't worry she can always blame the liberals and McCain.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't seem to see very many politicians bringing their HEALTHY babies to EVERY political event so WHY does she bring her Down's baby EVERYWHERE with her like some kind of fucking PROP!!!???


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...



I think the point that did for me is when she wanted a medal for keeping him when she found out he MIGHT have downs while pregnant. You cannot find out that your child MIGHT have downs until you are seven months along. And last time I checked Alaska doesn't have partial birth abortions.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> I don't seem to see very many politicians bringing their HEALTHY babies to EVERY political event so WHY does she bring her Down's baby EVERYWHERE with her like some kind of fucking PROP!!!???



My senator also has a child with downs, and you hardly see her bringing him out. She keeps him or her ( I can't remember sex) behind the scenes, which is what you do when you are a mother. You don't put your children in a postion to be attacked.


----------



## elvis (Feb 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't seem to see very many politicians bringing their HEALTHY babies to EVERY political event so WHY does she bring her Down's baby EVERYWHERE with her like some kind of fucking PROP!!!???
> ...



you can't remember sex?  geez. how long has it been?


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

elvis said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



Too long, way too long. And thanks for reminding me.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 18, 2010)

driveby said:


> Maher likes to call anyone outside his gay little liberal circle stupid.
> 
> Who the fuck ever told this clown he was smart ? .......



One thing you don't have to be is smart to be a political common tater.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 18, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> Both are going to listen to her every word and believe every word of it without question. I can see where Bill Maher was going with it, but the man is not one to mince words.



Real class


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 18, 2010)

Now, I'm not really the type who gets offended at ANYTHING, and also not the type to fake it either. I understand that not everyone is like me.

But seriously, who the fuck cares?

What terrible thing will happen because of this?
How will this affect ANY of our lives today?

There's no bigger bullshit out there, politically, than the tit-for-tat faux outrage. It's Rhetoric 101 - play on emotions. Straight from Rules For Radicals or ANY COLLEGE TEXTBOOK. And it's bullshit.

Jesus Christ, I do this shit for a living, I know what it is. BULLSHIT.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 18, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Now, I'm not really the type who gets offended at ANYTHING, and also not the type to fake it either. I understand that not everyone is like me.
> 
> But seriously, who the fuck cares?
> 
> ...



Yeah but it distracts us from the real issues.
A purpose is served.

But for or against us?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 18, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Now, I'm not really the type who gets offended at ANYTHING, and also not the type to fake it either. I understand that not everyone is like me.
> ...



That's not an easy question at all to answer.


----------



## LuckyDan (Feb 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...


 
Downs can be disovered in the second trimester. I don't know at what point she found out, but she told ABC News she knew abortion was an option. (I know - she's a lying bitch, right?) 

That really is the nub of the issue, isn't it? And your post is the most honest assessment of why the left hates her that I have yet read from a liberal. She didn't abort. She doesn't regret it. Fuck her.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 18, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...









They have no shame.  They have no class. They're useful idiots


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow CF quite an argument.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 18, 2010)

Wailin Palin won't be the nominee????


----------



## LuckyDan (Feb 18, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...


 
And they still seem to be running against her.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 18, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Wow CF quite an argument.



Can't argue with PDS, I just laugh at the infected


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 18, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...








That's because we HATE everything she "stands" for. You know like there is a "REAL" America and one that is "LESS" than "REAL".


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 18, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...



And at the exact same time they swear she's both stupid and irrelevant.  See why I find PDS so funny?


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 19, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow CF quite an argument.
> ...



You do know that derangement syndromes come in both pro and con varieties don't you?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 19, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I'd like to propose another variant of the disease - PDS type B, perhaps - we'll define that as starting 3-5 threads a day on what a wonderful person Palin is, and how she's gonna run in 2012 and fix all our problems you betcha.

Seems fair, right?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 19, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



I come here just to learn stuff like that.  Let me print this out.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 19, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...



Actually you don't, you take a test that says your child could have genetic defect in the second trimester. Most doctors will not do an amnio until the third trimester because it can endanger your child.
And I have no problem with her keeping her child, but she should wear it on her sleeve like it some badge. And you cannot have an abortion in Alaska in the second trimester either.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 19, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...


And by the way the test you take in the second trimester that only tells you your child might have a genetic defect, doesn't always mean there is anything wrong your child. 
Go read, " What to Expect when Your Expecting", it will explain the whole process for you.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 19, 2010)

Luissa said:


> US Army Retired said:
> 
> 
> > What a liberal vile person. I can't even begin to express how awful that comment is. These liberal people have no shame whatsoever. They will say anything in the name of hate. This has gone to far.
> ...



Please provide a link to your source that shows Palin making that remark.


----------



## Zona (Feb 19, 2010)

elvis said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



Neg rep me...do it now!  Do it hard!  Fetch.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 19, 2010)

Luissa said:


> The same people who think Bill Maher was making fun of Palin's son, probably thought Harry Reids comments were putting down black people.



His comment did put down some black people. He basically said if your dark-skinned and talk with a negro dialect, you're not going to make it into public office.  I knew you were stupid, but I didn't realize to what extent until this thread.  



Oh and I'm still waiting on the link that shows Palin calling Trig retarded.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 19, 2010)

Luissa said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



And you would have no problems with people using him as a butt of their jokes or comparing him to Fox viewers?


----------



## JW Frogen (Feb 19, 2010)

See, this is why I knew Obama was not the first. real trancendant politician.

The first one will tell us all we are all idiot assholes who do not deserve to live. Every last one of us is a whinging asshole who deserves to get what they get up their great kazoo.

When that person gets elected there will be peace on Earth.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 19, 2010)

Luissa said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



No one took "In God We Trust" off of quarters stupid!! 

What lies did she tell about Obama ? List them please!!

You don't consider Bill Ayers a domestic terrorist? Then you're truly fucking STUPID!

If she loses what? She's not running for anything STUPID!!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 19, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't seem to see very many politicians bringing their HEALTHY babies to EVERY political event so WHY does she bring her Down's baby EVERYWHERE with her like some kind of fucking PROP!!!???
> ...



A Republican senator?   No?  Surprise, surprise!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2010)

US Army Retired said:


> What a liberal vile person. I can't even begin to express how awful that comment is. These liberal people have no shame whatsoever. They will say anything in the name of hate. This has gone to far.
> 
> 
> Read more:
> ...



Who would have guessed about 5 years ago that the Right would be the Biggest PC Police evah!!??!!!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Well, since it's now in fashion now to bash politicians kids, i'm sure you lib's won't mind me bashin' Obama'a two lil' nappy headed ho's!
> 
> You people do realize that that Obama's two lil' crack whore's are nothing more than fried chicken eatin', fingerlickin', moonpie scarfin', Ripple suckin', pole smokin' lil' ghetto tramps, who will drop their drawers for any Joe Biden lookin' white motherfucker with 5 bucks and a bag o' crack!...Yep, those aunt Jemima lookin' lil' hookers can suck it like a Kirby vacuum cleaner, and they gots the big ol' gorilla lookin' lips to prove it!
> 
> NOW, that's some funny shit!, eh lib's?....Yesssirrrreeeeee that's some seriously funny "satire" right there!....Come lib's, let me hear it!...Surely you're laughing your looney asses off!



You aren't as funny as Bill Maher.   But we are laughing at you.   Mission accomplished!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



More humor!     Keep it up!  You've got me in stitches.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


The writers for Family Guy are funnier than you too.  And they make money doing it.

(Of course, you might be making money too...on that street corner with your cardboard sign)


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe everyone is getting sick of hearing her bragg about what a great mother she is for taking care of her downs syndrome baby..  She gave birth, it's her job.  

I kind of feel sorry for her kids the way she exploits them.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't seem to see very many politicians bringing their HEALTHY babies to EVERY political event so WHY does she bring her Down's baby EVERYWHERE with her like some kind of fucking PROP!!!???
> ...



Remember Sen Rick Santori (or whatever his last name is), who is now a FOX pundit BRAGGING about bringing his wife's still born fetus home for his children to see and touch before they had a funeral?

This seems to be a Republican thing.   Very odd.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Now, I'm not really the type who gets offended at ANYTHING, and also not the type to fake it either. I understand that not everyone is like me.
> 
> But seriously, who the fuck cares?
> 
> ...



I agree.  There are more important things...like, did Bill Maher use a teleprompter when he made that comment.


----------



## Dr Gregg (Feb 19, 2010)

OH, here comes to faux outrage from the right trying to falsely demonize the left. Yawn. Comedy, enough said


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 19, 2010)

We don't have to demonize the left. You fucking idiots do quite well proving you're fucking idiots everyday.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 19, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...


What's odd is disgusting immoral gay freaks raising children in that disgusting environment, eh Iwannabeaguy?

You're such a fucking dipshit!


----------



## Dr Gregg (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> We don't have to demonize the left. You fucking idiots do quite well proving you're fucking idiots everyday.



That's what most think about you and your type


----------



## blu (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



 

would you rather live in a house with two loving, functional gay people or a house with a man and a woman who constantly fight and hit each other?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 19, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...


So, buddy, I guess the same should apply to Obama's incompetent ass. How many times as he dragged his kids out in the spotlight?

I guess the rules should only apply to Palin because you can't stand the fact that she tells it like it is. Tells us the truth about Obama being an abject failure who is pissing this great country down the toilet.

Shall I get the videos of the Obama's parading their kids all over the place?....How about we get the interview out where one of them started saying things the Obama's didn't want the public to hear, and Obama covered her mouth. Seriously buddy, I think we can easily prove the Obama's use their kids as props far more than Palin EVER HAS!

But you guys go ahead and keep attacking Palin's children. It only makes you people look like complete idiots, and only strenghtens Palin's resolve. As she continually proves, she's far above those who are doing the attacking!


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote: Originally Posted by LuckyDan  
Quote: Originally Posted by CrusaderFrank  
Quote: Originally Posted by LuckyDan  

She doesn't. She travels. He's her kid. She takes him along. She would do the same if he were healthy. 

Look. You guys fucking HATE her! We get it! 

She's no longer in office and she will not be the nominee. You won. Enjoy.

Keep making fun of her hair, how she quit her job, her palm-reading, her lousy interview skills and her job at Faux News. They're all lame-ass old jokes by now, but what the hell. 

"At long last, have you no shame?"


They have no shame. They have no class. They're useful idiots
And they still seem to be running against her.





That's because we HATE everything she "stands" for. You know like there is a "REAL" America and one that is "LESS" than "REAL".


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 19, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...








Santorum is the most SICK DISTURBED mother fucker I have ever heard of.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...





A child who is of the age that they can DECIDE whether or NOT to be on stage is different than putting an INFANT on stage at EVERY opportunity the way she did during the election. It was a DISGUSTING display of "here's my Down's child being cared for by my little girl, ain't it CUTE"? Tell me it was ANYTHING more!!! Also if you can show me other politicians who have had their INFANT children at political events IN FRONT OF THE CAMERAS I would be interested to see them.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 19, 2010)

blu said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


So, you're saying faggots and dyke couples don't fight in front of their children?

Imagine what it does to a kids psyche when they go to school functions or whatever, and their little friends introduce their "Mommy and Daddy's, while that poor kid has to introduce their "Mommy and Mommy", all while having to endure the puzzled and disgusted looks of those around them.

Yeah, that's a mind fuck no kid should be FORCED to endure. Ya' don't pick your pick your parents!

Putting a child through that bullshit is akin to child abuse. Mental abuse, if you will!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Oh dear....you just can't help dragging my personal life into your posts, can you?   I suppose, if you have no substance in your argument, that's what you've got to work with.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


We were talking about Palin and other politicians and their kids.   Anyone want to explain why Wicked Jester is now talking about gay couples and their children?


----------



## blu (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



maybe in some backwoods/religious nut place they would get a strange look, but in civilized areas its not that big of a deal


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 19, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...


Pure bullshit Cold!

The Obama's parading their children all over the place is no different than Palin bringing her children on stage. No difference WHATSOEVER!

And when did Palin make the statements you just attributed to her?

"Being cared for by my lil' girl"

Yeah, she made that statement alright.

But hey buddy, I fully understand. Your boy is proving to be an abject failure. You people are beginning to realize it, so, you people are reduced to attacking the children, and trying to put words in the mouths of those you politically oppose. It's quite comical actually. But it's not comical attacking a baby who didn't ask to be born the way he was, but who has a loving mother who happens to have the opportunity to use her fame and future power to advance the cause of those unfortunate souls. Instead of commending her for having the guts to do so, you people try to tear her down. It will not work. And you only end up making yourselves look like heartless fools, in the end.

Liberals are compassionate?

Yeah, they sure are proving it alright. They sure have proved it on this thread!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 19, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I didn't drag your personal life into it. You did long ago.

But, I simply stated that disgusting immoral gay freaks raising children is odd, and simply asked if you agreed!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Anyone else as amused as I am at Wicked Jester wagging his finger at us over "Compassion"?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...






"Imagine what it does to a kids psyche when they go to school functions or whatever, and their little friends introduce their "Mommy and Daddy's, while that poor kid has to introduce their "Mommy and Mommy", all while having to endure the puzzled and disgusted looks of those around them."



You realize that this is the EXACT SAME argument that was made against INTERRACIAL marriage RIGHT!!!???


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 19, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...


So what dipshit!.....Did they have that poor soul ripped screaming from the womb?

You know, the way liberals like to do it?

You're a fucking idiot!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 19, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...


Anyone else amused as I am that Liberals support killing innocent life, and then claim to be "compassionate" people?

You people are such hypocrites it's fucking laughable!


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey WJ you DO realize that gay people are BORN that way RIGHT!!!??? And before you try to claim they CHOOSE to live that way I encourage you to look at Jane Goodall's research with primates.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 19, 2010)

They make the choice cold.

I mean seriously. Either you make the choice to stick your dick in a hot wet pussy, or you make the choice to stick it up some faggots ass.

Same goes for the dykes!

It's a fucking choice!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 19, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Hey WJ you DO realize that gay people are BORN that way RIGHT!!!??? And before you try to claim they CHOOSE to live that way I encourage you to look at Jane Goodall's research with primates.


So, you're making the case that disgusting gay fucks are the same as primates. 

Interesting. Primates do some pretty disgusting things. You know, like eat their own shit and things like that. And, gays do some pretty disgusting things also.

So, yes, I really can't disagree with ya' on that one!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...




Wicked Jester being "compassionate."


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



It's not possible to have legal abortion today (assuming that is what you are referring to)  The Republican majority in the Senate/House/White House in the early 2000s made it illegal like they promised.......no, wait.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



You make it sound like he did that accidentally.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 19, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You're a fucking idiot!....No compassion necessary to make that obvious call.

Now, get that coat hanger out. You freaks just love playing with coat hangers!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> They make the choice cold.
> 
> I mean seriously. Either you make the choice to stick your dick in a hot wet pussy, or you make the choice to stick it up some faggots ass.
> 
> ...



You talk and think about gay sex more than gay people do.   Funny how that is.  Makes one wonder, doesn't it?  Maybe it beats having to think about other things while standing on that street corner with that cardboard sign, eh?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



More examples of Wicked Jester showing us his "compassionate" side.   Isn't he cute?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> They make the choice cold.
> 
> I mean seriously. Either you make the choice to stick your dick in a hot wet pussy, or you make the choice to stick it up some faggots ass.
> 
> ...







Sorry WJ but if you would do the SLIGHTEST BIT of research you would know that your claim is 100% BULLSHIT!!! They are BORN that way and MASSIVE amounts of FACTUAL DATA PROVES IT!


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 19, 2010)

```

```



Wicked Jester said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey WJ you DO realize that gay people are BORN that way RIGHT!!!??? And before you try to claim they CHOOSE to live that way I encourage you to look at Jane Goodall's research with primates.
> ...







Let's see, BIGHORN SHEEP also engage in homosexual behavior as do Dolphins whose brain physyology VERY CLOSELY reflects our own.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 19, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > They make the choice cold.
> ...


You mean that cardboard sign that said ''YES ON PROP. 8!"?razz:

That's right, we won!, you freaks lost!

Hey, just doin' my part to keep you freaks in the closet where you belong!

LMAO!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 19, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > They make the choice cold.
> ...


Yeah, show me that elusive gay gene buddy!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



I'm gonna be in the Los Angeles area this weekend.  You'll have to tell me what street corner you panhandle on...I'll save some spare change for you.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 19, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


So, your point is?

What is obvious, is that bighorn sheep and dolphins CHOOSE to engage in that freakish behavior.

Nothing proven!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 19, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Ooooooooooh, that was a good one!

I'm soooooooooo offended!

So what"s the hap's in L.A. this weekend?. You freaks havin' one of them thar freak parades down in Venice or Samo?. You know, the ones where you freaks parade down the street, while guys act like girls, and girls act like guys?

Let me know where it's at, so i can come spit on ya' all!


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > ```
> ...










ANIMALS CHOOSE their behavior? Wow just WOW!


----------



## CMike (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Well, since it's now in fashion now to bash politicians kids, i'm sure you lib's won't mind me bashin' Obama'a two lil' nappy headed ho's!
> 
> You people do realize that that Obama's two lil' crack whore's are nothing more than fried chicken eatin', fingerlickin', moonpie scarfin', Ripple suckin', pole smokin' lil' ghetto tramps, who will drop their drawers for any Joe Biden lookin' white motherfucker with 5 bucks and a bag o' crack!...Yep, those aunt Jemima lookin' lil' hookers can suck it like a Kirby vacuum cleaner, and they gots the big ol' gorilla lookin' lips to prove it!
> 
> NOW, that's some funny shit!, eh lib's?....Yesssirrrreeeeee that's some seriously funny "satire" right there!....Come lib's, let me hear it!...Surely you're laughing your looney asses off!



Libs it's only satire.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 19, 2010)

CMike said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Well, since it's now in fashion now to bash politicians kids, i'm sure you lib's won't mind me bashin' Obama'a two lil' nappy headed ho's!
> ...


Yes it was. And it fully worked in proving that lib's are fucking hypocrites. Took less than five minutes for the lil' cockroaches to start piling on.

They just love bashing lil' downs syndrome children. But god forbid you say anything against the great messiahs kids.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 19, 2010)

The thread is no on a homo bent?


----------



## Dr Gregg (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



the only thing this thread proves, yet again, is that you are a troll, or one of the dumbest, most vile pieces of shit on earth... well, I guess a troll can be described by the latter also.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 19, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> The thread is no on a homo bent?


Yeaaaaah, it's that evolution thingamajigee!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 19, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...


Speaking of vile pieces of shit, don't you have some poor lil' downs syndrome child you can go make fun of. Maybe kick 'em in the head?

It seems to be a hobby you lib's enjoy partaking in!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Actually, it's a fund raising cheese and wine tasting event for Breast Cancer Research...in Anaheim...but you keep that Classy Compassion coming, Wicked Jester.  You just keep it coming.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dr Gregg said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Paging Mr. Wicked Jester.  Paging Mr. Wicked Jester.  Your plane is waiting.


----------



## Zona (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Show us the straight one.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 19, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yeah, just make sure you get out that fucking check book out and donate, god dammit. It's an important and worthwhile cause. Don't go there thinking you're just going get some free cheese and a buzz. After all, we all know how you lib's are always trying to get free shit!


----------



## CMike (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



They are fucking hypocrites.

It's okay for libs to be as vile and act like heinous human beings to candidates underage children, but commit blashphemy to their golden calf and you should be hanged immeditaely.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 19, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Gregg said:
> ...


Are you flying the plane?

Fuck that!...We all saw yesterday what happens when moonbats get hold of planes!

I'll be damned if you're ass is gonna fly MY ass straight into a bulding!

No, i prefer REAL pilots, who aren't moonbats. Thanks anyway!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Strike two...we are one of the organizations DONATING the cheese...and bringing a few good shiraz's too.

You keep it classy and compassion.  And don't miss your plane either.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



And here I didn't think you were THAT stupid.   So much for me having higher expectations for you.   I will keep it simpler for you from now on....while you are still with us.


----------



## nia588 (Feb 20, 2010)

People are still watching Bill Mayer? I stopped watching Bill Mayer around the time I stopped watching O'rielly. they are both zealots when it comes to their ideologies. They both say things just to get a reaction out of people.

And anyway Palin's audience are not like down syndrome babies. because down syndrome babies actually have brains and grow up to become functioning and useful members to society. Palin's audience have no brains at all. They will are just about bunch of right wing nuts who do nothing but make America an embarrassment to the world with their brainless heads.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll be waiting for Bill Maher, David Letterman and the Family guy to do some jokes with the Obama girls in it.

Those episodes should be comedy gold.


----------



## CMike (Feb 20, 2010)

Jester you made the point very well.

Rediculing Obama's little girlies would be hilarious


----------



## Ravi (Feb 20, 2010)

US Army Retired said:


> Maher appeals to his lower-intellect audience by stating:
> *"...while we were off, Sarah Palin agreed to do commentary at Fox News. Which is actually very similar to her day job - talking to a baby with Down Syndrome."*


Wow. Just wow! That's got to be the understatement of the year.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 20, 2010)

nia588 said:


> And anyway Palin's audience are not like down syndrome babies. because down syndrome babies actually have brains and grow up to become functioning and useful members to society. Palin's audience have no brains at all. They will are just about bunch of right wing nuts who do nothing but make America an embarrassment to the world with their brainless heads.


Good point. Maher was actually complimenting her audience.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 20, 2010)

The only good thing about the Obama being elected is it's showing the American people just how hateful and vicious the left is and how the Mainstream media is controlled by the Progressive-Democrat party.

Hopefully this will show the people to NEVER vote in a Progressive every again and vote out all the ones in office now..


----------



## Ravi (Feb 20, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Well, since it's now in fashion now to bash politicians kids, i'm sure you lib's won't mind me bashin' Obama'a two lil' nappy headed ho's!
> 
> You people do realize that that Obama's two lil' crack whore's are nothing more than fried chicken eatin', fingerlickin', moonpie scarfin', Ripple suckin', pole smokin' lil' ghetto tramps, who will drop their drawers for any Joe Biden lookin' white motherfucker with 5 bucks and a bag o' crack!...Yep, those aunt Jemima lookin' lil' hookers can suck it like a Kirby vacuum cleaner, and they gots the big ol' gorilla lookin' lips to prove it!
> 
> NOW, that's some funny shit!, eh lib's?....Yesssirrrreeeeee that's some seriously funny "satire" right there!....Come lib's, let me hear it!...Surely you're laughing your looney asses off!


Two questions.

Are you a child molester?
Are you a Republican?


----------



## Ravi (Feb 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> The only good thing about the Obama being elected is it's showing the American people just how hateful and vicious the left is and how the Mainstream media is controlled by the Progressive-Democrat party.
> 
> Hopefully this will show the people to NEVER vote in a Progressive every again and vote out all the ones in office now..


I think it is pretty cool that his election exposed just how PC the right really is.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 20, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > The only good thing about the Obama being elected is it's showing the American people just how hateful and vicious the left is and how the Mainstream media is controlled by the Progressive-Democrat party.
> ...



well it's certainly proving the left could care less about the downtrodden and less capable in our society as they like to crow so much about.

They only care when they feel they can use them for votes.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Feb 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Funny how it seems to be like that in many cases......and funny how the liberals always go after your family now....I thought that was off limits in politics.  They defend scum like Maher because they agree with his philosophy of hatred towards anyone who's not a progressive liberal.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 20, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Patek, the abject failures of this president is causing them to now go after the youngin's. It's an act of desperation, nothing more. It's straight out of the progressives playbook. And they have the audacity to wonder why their twisted agenda is miserably failing?


----------



## CMike (Feb 20, 2010)

There are the people who attacked Palin's children and those who defended them.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs1dAdrU-EM]YouTube - Maggots eating a dead cow[/ame]


----------



## Modbert (Feb 20, 2010)

CMike said:


> There are the people who attacked Palin's children and those who defended them.
> 
> YouTube - Maggots eating a dead cow



Let me guess, you consider the actress who played the character with Down Syndrome to be a maggot?


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 20, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > There are the people who attacked Palin's children and those who defended them.
> ...



she's worse than a maggot.


----------



## Modbert (Feb 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> she's worse than a maggot.



That's very interesting that you feel that way about someone with Down Syndrome.

'Family Guy' Actress With Down Syndrome Skewers Sarah Palin | PopEater.com

How dare you for attacking someone with Down Syndrome, you're lower than the low.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 20, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > she's worse than a maggot.
> ...



you really do fancy yourself a clever one, don't ya.

 If she really wanted to get a  laugh at someone with Downs Syndrome, she would of made the joke about HERSELF. Instead she used it to attack someone she probably never even met. and who's* BABY* has downs syndrome.


----------



## rikules (Feb 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> The only good thing about the Obama being elected is it's showing the American people just how hateful and vicious the left is and how the Mainstream media is controlled by the Progressive-Democrat party.
> 
> Hopefully this will show the people to NEVER vote in a Progressive every again and vote out all the ones in office now..



reading the posts of these cons and their OUTRAGE at liberal whimsy when it is directed at conservative heros, while being aware of 20 years worth of equally loathsome and vile speech FROM conservatives directed at dems, liberals, gays, atheists etc....
is rather amusing...

methinks some of these cons suffer fom CLOWNS syndrome....

personally I think maher went too far and I find it disgusting that he would say such a thing.

politics should be about the ISSUES and CONCERNS and NOT about personal abuse

however, I am quite familiar with the insults and mockery and personal attacks that cons indulge in on a daily basis so I find their outrage hypocritical.

you can be sure that when dennis miller says some loathsome thing about liberals these same hypocrites would NOT ONLY find it funny and defend it but would consider any negative commentary to be POLITICAL CORRECTNESS

cmike and wicked jester merely prove, with each post, just what loathsome hypocrites they truly are

and as for xsited....

he's just insane

one wonders just how insane most cons truly are....?

to enjoy and defend hate speech from their own side

yet they get their panties in a wad every time it comes back at them.....

definitely something wrong with the average conservative


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 20, 2010)

rikules said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > The only good thing about the Obama being elected is it's showing the American people just how hateful and vicious the left is and how the Mainstream media is controlled by the Progressive-Democrat party.
> ...



I'm all for the Progressive in the media to keep on with this kind of attacts on a persons family. no skin off our asses. Just don't be surprised come November.


----------



## Modbert (Feb 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> you really do fancy yourself a clever one, don't ya.
> 
> If she really wanted to get a  laugh at someone with Downs Syndrome, she would of made the joke about HERSELF. Instead she used it to attack someone she probably never even met. and who's* BABY* has downs syndrome.



You missed the entire point, per usual. She and the episode were pointing out that people with Down Syndrome are regular people too, who are just a bit different than everyone else in small ways.

Palin acts like her son is some sort of non-human being and brings him out for both votes and sympathy.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 20, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > you really do fancy yourself a clever one, don't ya.
> ...



spin away.


----------



## chanel (Feb 20, 2010)

The R' have a choice; Stay classy or take the gloves off. I hope they choose the former, but unfortunately the politic of personal destruction can be very effective. And of course the libs have lowered the bar beyond what anyone would have considered pre-Palin.


----------



## Modbert (Feb 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> spin away.



Yes, you are.

Sarah Palin: 'How Dare They Boo Piper!' | Workbench



> I've seen, such as this one, you can hear a lot of boos before the Flyers public address system cranks up the volume on patriotic music all the way to 11, which makes me think they were hearing a pretty negative reception.





> *Fox News producer, Shushannah Walshe, says that Palin intentionally dressed Piper that way to discourage boos:*
> 
> The GOP Vice-Presidential nominee said at an earlier fundraiser that she would stop some of the booing from the rowdy Philadelphia fans by putting her seven year old daughter, Piper in a Flyers jersey. She said, "How dare they boo Piper!"
> 
> Her secret weapon may have worked.



Even Fox News knows her low she is.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 20, 2010)

chanel said:


> The R' have a choice; Stay classy or take the gloves off. I hope they choose the former, but unfortunately the politic of personal destruction can be very effective. And of course the libs have lowered the bar beyond what anyone would have considered pre-Palin.



I think they have already chosen the faux outrage option.


----------



## chanel (Feb 20, 2010)

Its not "faux outrage" on my part Luissa. Attacking children, and the haandicapped is as despicable as attacking someone's race. Few will go there and when they do, the outrage is justified - from either side.


----------



## Modbert (Feb 20, 2010)

chanel said:


> Its not "faux outrage" on my part Luissa. *Attacking children, and the haandicapped is as despicable as attacking someone's race. *Few will go there and when they do, the outrage is justified - from either side.



Well then, not sure why you're complaining here.

Unless you think someone with Down Syndrome is attacking Sarah Palin's child for having Down Syndrome.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 20, 2010)

Luissa said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > The R' have a choice; Stay classy or take the gloves off. I hope they choose the former, but unfortunately the politic of personal destruction can be very effective. And of course the libs have lowered the bar beyond what anyone would have considered pre-Palin.
> ...


Oh, my...have they ever.

I swear, each day I think they can't be bigger hypocrites and each day they prove me wrong.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 20, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Its not "faux outrage" on my part Luissa. *Attacking children, and the haandicapped is as despicable as attacking someone's race. *Few will go there and when they do, the outrage is justified - from either side.
> ...




Yep...libtard, stupid, moron, idiot, and retard are all now forbidden because *gasp* the professional victim used her retarded baby as a tool.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 20, 2010)

chanel said:


> Its not "faux outrage" on my part Luissa. Attacking children, and the haandicapped is as despicable as attacking someone's race. Few will go there and when they do, the outrage is justified - from either side.



but they weren't really attacking anyone with downs, were they?
Maher was making fun of Fox viewers, and I doubt someone with downs sydrome, would attack another with it.
And as someone who just had their child classified as developementally disabled, I found I have more important things to worry about. And I sure as hell would not parade my son around like he was some damn trophy.


----------



## Modbert (Feb 20, 2010)

Luissa said:


> but they weren't really attacking anyone with downs, were they?
> Maher was making fun of Fox viewers, and I doubt someone with downs sydrome, would attack another with it.
> And as someone who just had their child classified as developementally disabled, I found I have more important things to worry about. *And I sure as hell would not parade my son around like he was some damn trophy*.



Actually, the actress used a good phrase for it. "I wouldn't carry my son around like a french loaf of bread."


----------



## Luissa (Feb 20, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > but they weren't really attacking anyone with downs, were they?
> ...



I saw that. 

My favorite seen she ever played was when her and Corky got married, and everyone told them to use protection when sleeping together. That night they hugged/ protected each other. All Palin is doing is putting a stigma on her child.


----------



## Modbert (Feb 20, 2010)

Luissa said:


> All Palin is doing is putting a stigma on her child.



I said that back on page one of either this thread or another one. Nobody ever listens to Dogbert.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 20, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > All Palin is doing is putting a stigma on her child.
> ...


Maybe it is her crafty way of mainstreaming her kid.

Nah...she's not smart enough for that.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 20, 2010)

US Army Retired said:


> What a liberal vile person. I can't even begin to express how awful that comment is. These liberal people have no shame whatsoever. They will say anything in the name of hate. This has gone to far.
> 
> 
> Read more:
> ...



Once a mofo always a mofo and this democwat dummie is a mofo.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 20, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> US Army Retired said:
> 
> 
> > What a liberal vile person. I can't even begin to express how awful that comment is. These liberal people have no shame whatsoever. They will say anything in the name of hate. This has gone to far.
> ...



Guess what! US Army retired has freedom of speech too.. so sad for you.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 20, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



I hate to be the one to break it to ya X but liberals believe in wishing kidney failure on people they don't like, even their unclassy elected messiah thought it was hilarious, so don't expect much from them when it comes to Govenor Palin and her family.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 20, 2010)

Luissa said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Liberal compassion. Inspiring.
> ...



not that fox viewers such as myself give a flying fuck about your faux tolerance and compassion.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 20, 2010)

didn't this maher person get his slimey ass fired for inappropriate comments after 9-!!? and all the liberals rush to his slimey assed defense.. figures.


----------



## asaratis (Feb 20, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> US Army Retired said:
> 
> 
> > What a liberal vile person. I can't even begin to express how awful that comment is. These liberal people have no shame whatsoever. They will say anything in the name of hate. This has gone to far.
> ...


Freedom of speech carries freedom to criticize.

Bill Mayer is a despicable piece of shit when measured by any true scale.



uscitizen said:


> Amy Carter and Chelesea Clinton can't help their looks any more than Palins baby can help being a retard.
> But it was fine for the right to make fun of them?


Fuck you very much.



CrimsonWhite said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Amy Carter and Chelesea Clinton can't help their looks any more than Palins baby can help being a retard.
> ...


No it is not.  Down Syndrome does not = retard

Making fun of what cannot be changed is the mark of a compassion starved, self-centered, insensitive rube...such as Bill Mayer. 



Luissa said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Well, since it's now in fashion now to bash politicians kids, i'm sure you lib's won't mind me bashin' Obama'a two lil' nappy headed ho's!
> ...


You were asked for a link to that....several posts back.  Do you have one or should we just take your word for it?  I want to read the quote in context...not in sound bites.  Why can't you understand that?



Luissa said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


I would guess that one in twenty thousand Fox viewers has DS.  I would further guess that one in ten Obama supporters is Communist.  (The rest are Marxist.)



driveby said:


> Maher likes to call anyone outside his gay little liberal circle stupid.
> 
> Who the fuck ever told this clown he was smart ? .......


Al Franken.



xsited1 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...


DS does not = retarded



Luissa said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


Link.



Luissa said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...


The hell you say!



Article 15 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Well, since it's now in fashion now to bash politicians kids, i'm sure you lib's won't mind me bashin' Obama'a two lil' nappy headed ho's!
> ...


Fuck you very much.



Cold Fusion38 said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...


They are part of her family.



Luissa said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't seem to see very many politicians bringing their HEALTHY babies to EVERY political event so WHY does she bring her Down's baby EVERYWHERE with her like some kind of fucking PROP!!!???
> ...


Maybe she's so liberal she's ashamed of her own child...something you might expect from a Bill Mayer groupie.



Ravi said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...


Fuck you very much.



Luissa said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Its not "faux outrage" on my part Luissa. Attacking children, and the haandicapped is as despicable as attacking someone's race. Few will go there and when they do, the outrage is justified - from either side.
> ...


...and I bet you don't have the balls to him like any other child.

Proud parents see all of their children as trophies.



Luissa said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


Seen?  My gawd!  Where the fuck did you go to school?

*Bill Mayer is a despicable piece of liberal shit!!!*


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Feb 20, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...



Well then...expand your vocabulary....try buffoon, imbecile and window licker.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 21, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Dogbert said:
> ...


LMAO!


----------



## Luissa (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...



My compassion? I think you know very well what I have gone through with my son.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 21, 2010)

asaratis said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > US Army Retired said:
> ...



Actually I lied she is a rep not a senator, and she is a Republican, douche bag. Google Cathy McMorris.

And you are only answer is to correct me on spelling?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 21, 2010)

Luissa said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


So, would you be defending Maher if it were your SON he was making fun of?

Get off your loony liberal trip, Luissa. You know damn good and well what Maher was referencing.

And, this is the real kicker. Palin is using her fame to advance the cause of children like your son. That's a good thing!...That's a good thing for your son...She's raising awareness....But, you continually bash her for NO OTHER REASON THEN YOU HATE HER POLITICS!

Seriously, you're a fucking idiot!

Lay off the bong once in a while!...It's most likely the cause of most of your problems!

So, in a nutshell, WAKE THE FUCK UP!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 21, 2010)

Luissa said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


"And you ARE ONLY ANSWER IS TO CORRECT ME ON SPELLING?"

Seriously, you're friggin' whacked!


----------



## Luissa (Feb 21, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Like I said before, I am too busy to care about that crap. I am trying to raise my child and help him through therapy. My sister has said a lot worse, and I just ignore it.
And I also don't hold him up like he is some trophy, loaf of bread, or the Lion King.
And by the way for someone who has admitted they smoke pot, you should really shut the fuck up. I never even said how much I smoke, and how about you stalking my posts, wierdo.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 21, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



What has she exactly done for people with downs syndrome? 
The only thing I have heard of is, is maybe she ran in a race.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 21, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I just googled it, couldn't find anything about her raising money or do anything about raising awareness for disabled children. How about instead of parading around gettin pissed off at what everyone says about her, why isn't she helping the cause?
Instead of charging money to speak at events? Why doesn't she hold an event to raise money? Parading her son around and getting mad anytime anyone mentions him, is not helping special needs children.Why do you think the actress from Family Guy, who also has downs syndrom, spoke out against her?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 21, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


I take a few tokes a couple times o' month, usually when the wife and I hit the Jaccuzi in the back yard, right before I fuck her brains out. Unlike you, my brain isn't saturated with THC. Christ Luissa, you can't even spell or put together a coherent sentence half the time.

See your above posts for further proof.

And, what is any different than what you are doing as to what Palin is doing?

I haven't seen her kid since election night. Before that, she brought her kid on stage how many times?

How many times have the Obama's paraded their fucking kids around?

You're constantly up here parading YOUR KIDS affliction around like a "loaf of bread". Ya' friggin' hypocrite.

Get a fucking clue, and put the god damn bong down.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 21, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



This is the only thread I have really mentioned him in, and it started because someone was telling me I don't know how it is when you are a parent of someone with downs syndrome.
And why don't you stick to the debate? We are not discussing my pot use in this thread. Which by the way is none of your business.


----------



## Modbert (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Luissa (Feb 21, 2010)

I see Wicked has still not provided any examples of Palin doing anything for children with special needs, or even children with downs syndrome.


----------



## LuckyDan (Feb 21, 2010)

Luissa said:


> I see Wicked has still not provided any examples of Palin doing anything for children with special needs, or even children with downs syndrome.


 
Does giving birth count?


----------



## Ravi (Feb 21, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Dogbert said:
> ...


Nope, you can't say those either...Palin will have a fit.


----------



## chanel (Feb 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...



Used her "retarded baby" as a tool?  Imagine if people used similar words to descrbie the Obama girls.  That's the point the Wicked Jester was making.

I do not believe in PC BS, and I do have a warped sense of humor.  But to make jokes just to score political points is not "comedy".  It's personal and disgusting.



> On Fridays Joy Behar Show on CNN Headline News, the normally anti-Palin Behar and most panel members  all left-leaning  sided with the former Alaska governor in the aftermath of Family Guy producer Seth MacFarlane's controversial depiction of a character with Down's Syndrome on his Fox television show, intended as a swipe at Palin whose son has Down's Syndrome. *Behar declared that "I agree with Sarah on this one,"* and, after showing a clip of Palin on FNCs The OReilly Factor denouncing MacFarlane, Behar concluded the segment: "Okay, thats one for Sarah."



Behar on Anti-Palin Family Guy Scene: ?I Agree With Sarah on This One? | NewsBusters.org

So is the N-word ok now that the bar has been lowered?

And Luissa - Would you want your organization represented by Ms. Palin?  Those special needs groups might be better off staying away.  THEIR kids would be the next victims of this slime.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 21, 2010)

Riiight...because sexualizing prepubescent girls is the same thing as having a retarded cartoon character go out on a date.



Have at it, Chanel. You can make fun of those girls as much as you want and as loudly as you want.


----------



## chanel (Feb 21, 2010)

Huh? 

It's a pattern Ravi.  Seth McFarlane isn't the only villain.  But go at it.  It's backfiring.  The more slime thrown at Palin makes her more sympathetic to the populace.  Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 21, 2010)

chanel said:


> Huh?
> 
> It's a pattern Ravi.  Seth McFarlane isn't the only villain.  But go at it.  It's backfiring.  The more slime thrown at Palin makes her more sympathetic to the populace.  Be careful what you wish for.


Please. You defended WJ's post about the Obama girls performing sex acts by equating it to Family Guy's portrayal of an obviously retarded cartoon character claiming she was Sarah Palin's daughter.

There is no comparison.

A valid comparison would be an obviously black girl claiming she was the daughter of the president. And guess what, that wouldn't have been offensive.

Now crawl back under your pc rock.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 21, 2010)

US Army Retired said:


> What a liberal vile person. I can't even begin to express how awful that comment is. These liberal people have no shame whatsoever. They will say anything in the name of hate. This has gone to far.
> 
> 
> Read more:
> ...




Are you sincerely this fucking dumb or do you like to manufacture bullshit indignation?  You far right fucks are experts at inventing fantasies to feed your persecution complexes.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 21, 2010)

chanel said:


> Huh?
> 
> It's a pattern Ravi.  Seth McFarlane isn't the only villain.  But go at it.  It's backfiring.  The more slime thrown at Palin makes her more sympathetic to the populace.  Be careful what you wish for.



Are you kidding?  Do you know how much mileage things like the "writing on her hand" stuff is getting on the joke circuit?   We aren't laughing with her...we're laughing at her.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Huh?
> ...



and her children...

what's happened to you?  

All the Libs I knew from the other broad went daft with power


----------



## asaratis (Feb 21, 2010)

Luissa said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Just because she calls herself a Republican doesn't mean she's not liberal, douche bag!  You didn't misspell _seen,_ you used the wrong word.  Let's not make a scene here.   Where _did _you do to school?  Can't you liberals answer a simple question like that?


----------



## asaratis (Feb 21, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...





Ravi said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Huh?
> ...



Being black is not comparable to having Down Syndrome.  You sound as if we should have compassion for people just because they are black.


----------



## chanel (Feb 21, 2010)

Being a working mom is who Sarah Palin is, and who many of us are as well.  Speaking of your children or taking them on the road is a fact of life.  Get a grip people.


Little Whore: Notorious Family Guy Episode Features Lewd Down Syndrome Girl Anthem




> "Youve got to look your best tonight, you tubby little parasite
> Cause theres a lovely lady and shes waiting for you.
> And though her pretty face may seem
> A special persons wettest dream
> ...



Breitbart.tv  Little Whore: Notorious Family Guy Episode Features Lewd Down Syndrome Girl Anthem


----------



## Ravi (Feb 21, 2010)

asaratis said:


> Being black is not comparable to having Down Syndrome.  You sound as if we should have compassion for people just because they are black.


In a sense it is comparable. Both are the product of gene expression.

And really, there is no more shame in having Down's Syndrome than there is in being black...which is none in either case. Apparently Palin and her supporters feel being retarded is shameful.

Too bad for them.

But thank you for defending WJ's sexualization of children.


----------



## chanel (Feb 21, 2010)

To be honest I did not even read WJ's whole post. All I saw was "nappy head" which is now the equivalent of retard (or is it?) I do not approve of the sexualization of any children. But comparing a post on a blog to an internationally syndicated TV show is pretty lame. 

Get back to us when the "right-winged pundits" start attacking disabled children. And girls with funny hair.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 21, 2010)

chanel said:


> To be honest I did not even read WJ's whole post. All I saw was "nappy head" which is now the equivalent of retard (or is it?) I do not approve of the sexualization of any children. But comparing a post on a blog to an internationally syndicated TV show is pretty lame.
> 
> Get back to us when the "right-winged pundits" start attacking disabled children. And girls with funny hair.


My disgusting comments about Obama's kids fully exposed these hypocritical loons, as I no doubt knew it would.

Listening to these moron's trying to spin and deflect their hypocrisy is just too damn funny, and quite entertaining.

They were pawned. And I guarantee, it won't be the last time!


----------



## asaratis (Feb 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Being black is not comparable to having Down Syndrome.  You sound as if we should have compassion for people just because they are black.
> ...


One is a consequence of a genetic anomaly. The other is a consequence of natural diversity among races.



> And really, there is no more shame in having Down's Syndrome than there is in being black...which is none in either case. Apparently Palin and her supporters feel being retarded is shameful.
> Too bad for them.


Hardly so.  If she thought that, she'd keep Trig out of sight.



> But thank you for defending WJ's sexualization of children.


I suspect you took offense more at who it was directed toward than the fact that the girls are budding, little pre-pubescent celebrities.

WJ's wit exceeded that of the maggot-minded Bill Mayer and his writer's.  You see, that's one thing the BM Groupies will never fathom...he hires people to write that shit.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 21, 2010)

I think nappy headed is meant to be a racial slur, not a comment on intelligence.

But good of you other two assholes for pretending writing children into sexual situations is okay if they are the children of politicians.

Republicans.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> I think nappy headed is meant to be a racial slur, not a comment on intelligence.
> 
> But good of you other two assholes for pretending writing children into sexual situations is okay if they are the children of politicians.
> 
> Republicans.


Racial slurs, bashing downs inflicted children, what's the fucking difference?

Fact is, I attacked Obama's children to prove a point. You hypocrites fully proved my point.

That point being, it's perfectly fine for you liberal pieces of shit to bash Palin's kid. But god forbid anybody attack the Messiah's kids.

Seriously, you people are fucking moron's and hypocrites

But, you clowns are the 21%ers. Your loony agenda is going in flames, DUMBASSES!

Christ, liberals are fucking idiots!


----------



## Ravi (Feb 21, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I think nappy headed is meant to be a racial slur, not a comment on intelligence.
> ...


Fact is, you like to think of young girls performing sex acts. You are an asshole and a cad. Drop dead.


----------



## MarcATL (Feb 21, 2010)

I think the wingnuts would get the shock of their lifetimes were the election today and Palin went up for office.

What a blowout...what a victory for Obama that would be.

I wish they WOULD run that ass-clown in 2012.

LOL!!!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 21, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...



Her children wrote stuff on their hands before giving a speech?   Really?  Hadn't heard that one.   LOL


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Fact is, I have nothing against Obama's kids. They seem like good kids with wonderful futures ahead of them.

You, and those of your ilk obviously enjoy beating up on those children who may be less fortunate than you. Both mentally and physically. You people are pond scum.

Face it douchebag. I pawned your fucking asses. I fully exposed you for being the dirtbags you truly are. And you don't like it!

Oh well, it won't be the last time. That I guarantee.

Lucifer has a special place just waiting for the likes of you scum!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 22, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > ```
> ...



Cold Fusion is an idiot it's poor science to "read" human motivations and sentiments into animal behavior, and irrational animal behavior is not a yardstick to determine what is morally acceptable behavior for rational man.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 22, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...







YOU are an idiot for not recognising that animal behavior is relevant to human behavior.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 22, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Animals lack the precision and clarity of human intellectual perception, they cannot use reason or think logically. Animals act and react purely out of instinct.


----------



## jillian (Feb 22, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion is an idiot it's poor science to "read" human motivations and sentiments into animal behavior, and irrational animal behavior is not a yardstick to determine what is morally acceptable behavior for rational man.



So we shouldn't test psychotropic drugs on animals to see how the human mind will respond to them? People are born what they're born...


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 22, 2010)

jillian said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion is an idiot it's poor science to "read" human motivations and sentiments into animal behavior, and irrational animal behavior is not a yardstick to determine what is morally acceptable behavior for rational man.
> ...


Noooooooo, they CHOOSE what they CHOOSE!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 22, 2010)

jillian said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion is an idiot it's poor science to "read" human motivations and sentiments into animal behavior, and irrational animal behavior is not a yardstick to determine what is morally acceptable behavior for rational man.
> ...



I don't know that we do test psychotropic drugs on animals and I don't know what would be the purpose. But I do know that there is no "gay gene" and I do know that animals act on instinct and not with logic.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 22, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Now, that's one thing I'm not surprised about.   That you have a working relationship with Lucifer.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 22, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



How do you "know" there is no gay gene.


----------



## Vanquish (Feb 22, 2010)

Wicked Jester is example #1 of why the conversations on these forum boards are pretty pointless. He makes what he thinks is a witty point only to turn a deaf ear on everyone else...then laugh out loud to himself about how witty he was...like a junior high school thick-head.

Stay classy, Wicked.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 23, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...







Sorry IDIOT but so do HUMANS!!! Now HUMANS can go AGAINST their TRUE nature as MANY gay people do, they stay "in the closet", or deny who they are but that doesn't chnage the FACT that they are BORN to be gay. No amount of LOGIC changes who you were BORN as. And you don't KNOW that a gay gene doesn't exist unless you are a geneticist and have mapped the entire human genome and know EXACTELY what EVERY gene does. So quit your FUCKING LYING and get over yourself!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 23, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



According to scientist there is no gay gene. They've been looking for a while now and still nada. If you believe there is a gay gene then link your source or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 23, 2010)

Vanquish said:


> Wicked Jester is example #1 of why the conversations on these forum boards are pretty pointless. He makes what he thinks is a witty point only to turn a deaf ear on everyone else...then laugh out loud to himself about how witty he was...like a junior high school thick-head.
> 
> Stay classy, Wicked.


Ahhhhhhh, you're just pissed 'cause I exposed you liberal pigs for being the hypocritical morons you pigs truly are!

And you stupid idiots wonder why your beloved messiah and loony agenda are going straight down the tubes?

LMAO!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 23, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



True nature? You do realize you've proven my point, don't ya?  Go against TRUE nature, means that homosexuality isn't natural. 

Prove that you're born gay.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 23, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...






Uh YEAH there is no resarcher in the WORLD that has said there is NO gay gene!!! They don't KNOW and neither do you so maybe you should STFU about it rather than making BULLSHIT CLAIMS!


----------



## jillian (Feb 23, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> According to scientist there is no gay gene. They've been looking for a while now and still nada. If you believe there is a gay gene then link your source or shut the fuck up.



Actually, according to scientists, being gay is probably due to a combination of nurture and nature. Were this not so, the youngest sons in families of boys, wouldn't have a higher rate of homosexuality than is found in the general population.

And it doesn't have to be a 'gay gene'... it can be chemicals in the body plus something that triggers a response...

for example.. there is no 'lung cancer gene'... yet we know that some people can smoke til they are 90 and have no ill effects and others will develop lung cancer. it is called a 'predisposition'. This isn't as simplistic as someone being born with an x or y chromosome... 

do you really think you could get up in the morning and decide 'today i am going to bonk another guy'? well, they can't get up in the morning and decide that 'today [they] are going to bonk someone of the opposite sex;.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 23, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...






Their TRUE NATURE as being BORN gay you freaking IDIOT!!! You have proven MY point!


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey Alone Without Logic when was the FIRST time you were sexually attracted to a person of the opposite sex? Did you make a CHOICE to be attracted to a person of the opposite sex? NO YOU DIDN'T because you were BORN to be attracted to the opposite sex JUST AS homosexuals were BORN to be attracted to the SAME SEX!!! Is it "NORMAL" to be attracted to the SAME SEX? NO IT'S NOT but a certain % of humans ARE BORN that way and it has NOTHING to do with CHOOSING to be that way.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 23, 2010)

Check out the folowing freak, and notice how quickly he goes from acting the way he was born, to acting like the feminine lil' sissy he was not born as:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YvUSZ-Jajs]YouTube - Gay weather man freaks out![/ame]
Gays make the immoral CHOICE to be that way, PERIOD!

They deserve no special treatment whatsoever.

They deserve no rights under the sanctity of marriage. And they damn sure don't deserve the right to raise children in that disgusting environment. It's tantamount to child abuse at the very least, and is damn sure tantamount to mental abuse!


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 23, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...






WOW you really ARE a DISHONEST FUCK aren't you? Why would you DELIBERATELY MISQUOTE me if you had the "truth" on your side?


----------



## maineman (Feb 23, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Gays make the immoral CHOICE to be that way, PERIOD!
> 
> They deserve no special treatment whatsoever.
> 
> They deserve no rights under the sanctity of marriage. And they damn sure don't deserve the right to raise children in that disgusting environment. It's tantamount to child abuse at the very least, and is damn sure tantamount to mental abuse!



methinks thou protesteth a bit too loudly.

how is life in the closet?


----------



## maineman (Feb 23, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Check out the folowing freak, and notice how quickly he goes from acting the way he was born, to acting like the feminine lil' sissy he was not born as:



yeah... that makes an enormous amount of sense... a man performing in front of a television camera is being completely natural, but when something comes along and FRIGHTENS him, he quickly begins acting in a way that is NOT natural.  

duh.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 23, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Hey stupid, there is no gay gene!!!!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 23, 2010)

jillian said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > According to scientist there is no gay gene. They've been looking for a while now and still nada. If you believe there is a gay gene then link your source or shut the fuck up.
> ...



I don't know what makes you homosexuals homosexual, but I do know there is NO gay gene. There are people born with a predisposition to violence that doesn't mean it's ok to act on it.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Gays make the immoral CHOICE to be that way, PERIOD!
> ...


You tell me!

How were those long lonely nights at sea for months on end without a female in sight?

Yeah, we know the deal!

Meknows thou is a limpwrist!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 23, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



You've yet to make a point.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 23, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Hey Alone Without Logic when was the FIRST time you were sexually attracted to a person of the opposite sex? Did you make a CHOICE to be attracted to a person of the opposite sex? NO YOU DIDN'T because you were BORN to be attracted to the opposite sex JUST AS homosexuals were BORN to be attracted to the SAME SEX!!! Is it "NORMAL" to be attracted to the SAME SEX? NO IT'S NOT but a certain % of humans ARE BORN that way and it has NOTHING to do with CHOOSING to be that way.



Many people have tried to argue that you homosexuals are born that way, but so far no one has come up with any proof. All you have is opinions.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 23, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...







A gay gene has not been FOUND that does NOT mean a gay gene does not EXIST! Anyone other than an IDIOT like YOU would understand the difference.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 23, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



I highlighted your quote dumbass, I didn't quote you. Do you see any quotations marks?  NO 'cause you're a dumbass.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 23, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



Having not found one certainly supports my argument that there isn't one.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 23, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Alone Without Logic when was the FIRST time you were sexually attracted to a person of the opposite sex? Did you make a CHOICE to be attracted to a person of the opposite sex? NO YOU DIDN'T because you were BORN to be attracted to the opposite sex JUST AS homosexuals were BORN to be attracted to the SAME SEX!!! Is it "NORMAL" to be attracted to the SAME SEX? NO IT'S NOT but a certain % of humans ARE BORN that way and it has NOTHING to do with CHOOSING to be that way.
> ...





Oh I am sure it makes you feel better by trying to marginalize me as being gay but the FACT is I am straight AND happily married. The fact that I defend the less powerful in society just shows that I am a FAR more caring, just, and open minded individual than you are.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 23, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...






You highlighted a PORTION of my quote ASSHOLE!!


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 23, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...






I see you are a FLAT EARTHER TYPE!!! Anything not FOUND doesn't EXIST? You are REALLY proving how happy you are to remain IGNORANT of ANYTHING that you don't like.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 23, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



Homosexuals are less powerful than heterosexuals? In other words you believe that gays are inferior and you also believe that someone that doesn't support your homosexual agenda isn't caring or open minded. Nevermind that there are millions upon millions of people that believe homosexuality is a sin.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 23, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



The relevant part, yes.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 23, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



No shit sherlock how are people to know something exist if it's never been discovered? You are one stupid fuck!


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 23, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...






I really don't give a FUCK what you HYPOCRITICAL ass considers a SIN!!! Keep you FUCKING RELIGION out of MY FUCKING GOVERNMENT!!!


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 23, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...






Most people don't claim to KNOW something doesn't exist when they DON'T know something doesn't exsist. Having yet to be FOUND does NOT mean it DOSEN'T exist. Like I said I am SURE you would have been a flat Earther, hell you may still BE a flat Earther. I bet you blieve the Earth is 6,000 years old too don't you?


----------



## keee keee (Feb 23, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Well, since it's now in fashion now to bash politicians kids, i'm sure you lib's won't mind me bashin' Obama'a two lil' nappy headed ho's!
> 
> You people do realize that that Obama's two lil' crack whore's are nothing more than fried chicken eatin', fingerlickin', moonpie scarfin', Ripple suckin', pole smokin' lil' ghetto tramps, who will drop their drawers for any Joe Biden lookin' white motherfucker with 5 bucks and a bag o' crack!...Yep, those aunt Jemima lookin' lil' hookers can suck it like a Kirby vacuum cleaner, and they gots the big ol' gorilla lookin' lips to prove it!
> 
> NOW, that's some funny shit!, eh lib's?....Yesssirrrreeeeee that's some seriously funny "satire" right there!....Come lib's, let me hear it!...Surely you're laughing your looney asses off!



Funny shit if the politician was a republican and refering about their offspring but this is hateful racist comments when talking about democrat people!!!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 23, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You are proving you were born stupid.  We'll give you that.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 24, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



That's not how it works dumbass. Keeping the government out of my religion is how it works. Maybe one day when you grow you'll come to understand the true meaning of separation of church and state.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 24, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



You are one stupid fuck. There is no gay gene!!! As for how old the earth is, I don't know and neither does anyone else.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



Typical liberal response. You can't win the argument so you hurl insults and in doing so you exhibit your own brand of stupidity.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...




He must be a staunch atheist since there is no proof of there being a god(s).


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



So...if I go back thru your posting history and find examples of you hurling insults....that means you are a liberal?


And an atheist too.   


The things we find out when we read your posts long enough.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Typical liberal response. You can't win the argument so you hurl insults and in doing so you exhibit your own brand of stupidity.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Typical liberal response. You can't win the argument so you hurl insults and in doing so you exhibit your own brand of stupidity.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Typical liberal response. You can't win the argument so you hurl insults and in doing so you exhibit your own brand of stupidity.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



What makes you a liberal is your incapabilty to support your claims along with you not being an independent thinker. Which is typical. My request was a simple one. Prove that you are born gay. You come back with "You are proving you were born stupid", typical liberal response.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



Typical liberal response. You can't win the argument so you hurl insults and in doing so you exhibit your own brand of stupidity.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



What's the matter bodecea? You're tired of losing arguments , so you simply repeat what I've said about you. How cute. I must have hit a never huh? hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha that's too fucking funny!!!


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 24, 2010)

Nobody has EVER lost an argument to you Alone Without Logic.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh and by the way seperation of Church and State DOES mean keeping you religion out of ou gov't! If you are too fucking stupid to realize that then there is no hope for you.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 24, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Oh and by the way seperation of Church and State DOES mean keeping you religion out of ou gov't! If you are too fucking stupid to realize that then there is no hope for you.



Prove it. 

Explain why Congress opens each session with a prayer which they've done since 1774. Explain why all 50 states' preambles and the US's preamble to the Constitution mentions "God". Eplain why Moses with the Ten Commandments  are displayed in the rotunda of the Library of Congress. 

Explain why the Washington Monument:
From the tallest structure in Washington a message of Praise be to God goes forth. Engraved upon the aluminum capstone on the top of this 555 foot monument is Laus Deo. Inside the structure are carved tribute blocks with many Godly messages: Holiness to the Lord, Search the Scriptures, The memory of the just is blessed, and others.

Explain why:
The Library of Congress
Within the Great Hall of the Jefferson Building are two cases, one containing a Gutenberg Bible and the other a hand-copied Giant Bible of Mainz. The display of these two Bibles is appropriate because, in the words of President Andrew Jackson, The Bible is the rock upon which our republic rests. Many Biblical inscriptions can be found on the ceiling and walls.

In the Main Reading Room are statues and quotes representing fields of knowledge. Moses and Paul represent religion, with the inscription, What doth the Lord require of thee, but to do justly, and to love mercy and to walk humbly with thy God?


Explain why:
The Supreme Court
The Biblical foundation of American law is evidenced throughout this building. On the outside East Pediment is a marble relief of Moses holding tablets containing the Ten Commandments. Engraved on the oak doors at the entrance of the Court Chamber are the Roman numerals I through X, and above the heads of the justices is a carved marble relief with a large stone tablet containing I through X (each set of numerals represents ancient law, that is the Ten Commandments).

Explain why:
The Capitol Building
All of the eight large paintings in the Rotunda present aspects of our Christian history including The Baptism of Pocahontas and Departure of the Pilgrims from Holland which depicts the Pilgrims observing a day of prayer and fasting.

In God We Trust, our national motto, is inscribed in letters of gold behind the speakers rostrum in the House Chamber. Also in this chamber, above the central Gallery door, is a marble relief of Moses, the greatest of 23 noted law-givers.

Explain why:
The White House
An inscription by the first president to inhabit the White House, John Adams, is cut into the marble facing of the State Dining Room fireplace. It reads: I pray Heaven to Bestow the Best of Blessings on THIS HOUSE and on All that shall hereafter Inhabit it. May none but Honest and Wise Men ever rule under this Roof.

Explain why:
Many other monuments and buildings in Washington proclaim Americas faith in God. On the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier in Arlington National Cemetery is the inscription: Here rests in honored glory an American soldier known but to God.

Explain why:
On the front facade of Union Station three Scripture verses are engraved including, Thou has put all things under his feet and The truth shall make you free. Lincolns words on his memorial exclaim that this nation, under God, shall have a new birth of freedom.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Typical liberal response. You can't win the argument so you hurl insults and in doing so you exhibit your own brand of stupidity.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and by the way seperation of Church and State DOES mean keeping you religion out of ou gov't! If you are too fucking stupid to realize that then there is no hope for you.
> ...


Moses with the 10 commandments?   Got a picture to show us?



> Explain why the Washington Monument:
> From the tallest structure in Washington a message of &#8216;Praise be to God&#8221; goes forth. Engraved upon the aluminum capstone on the top of this 555 foot monument is Laus Deo. Inside the structure are carved tribute blocks with many Godly messages: &#8220;Holiness to the Lord,&#8221; &#8220;Search the Scriptures,&#8221; &#8220;The memory of the just is blessed,&#8221; and others.



Freemasons built it.



> Explain why:
> The Library of Congress
> Within the Great Hall of the Jefferson Building are two cases, one containing a Gutenberg Bible and the other a hand-copied Giant Bible of Mainz. The display of these two Bibles is appropriate because, in the words of President Andrew Jackson, &#8220;The Bible is the rock upon which our republic rests.&#8221; Many Biblical inscriptions can be found on the ceiling and walls.



Because they started the Library of Congress with Jefferson's personal collection.  And it IS a library....and Andrew Jackson HAS the right to say what he said (while abusing the Native Americans and stealing Florida, btw)



> In the Main Reading Room are statues and quotes representing fields of knowledge. Moses and Paul represent religion, with the inscription, &#8220;What doth the Lord require of thee, but to do justly, and to love mercy and to walk humbly with thy God?&#8221;



So....there is ONLY Moses and Paul statues and quotes?




> Explain why:
> The Supreme Court
> The Biblical foundation of American law is evidenced throughout this building. On the outside East Pediment is a marble relief of Moses holding tablets containing the Ten Commandments. Engraved on the oak doors at the entrance of the Court Chamber are the Roman numerals I through X, and above the heads of the justices is a carved marble relief with a large stone tablet containing I through X (each set of numerals represents ancient law, that is the Ten Commandments).



Are there ONLY Christian symbols there?



> Explain why:
> The Capitol Building
> All of the eight large paintings in the Rotunda present aspects of our Christian history including The Baptism of Pocahontas and Departure of the Pilgrims from Holland which depicts the Pilgrims observing a day of prayer and fasting.



Personally, I like the Rotunda dome with Washington as a God painted on it.  Washington as a God.   That's right.




> &#8220;In God We Trust,&#8221; our national motto, is inscribed in letters of gold behind the speaker&#8217;s rostrum in the House Chamber. Also in this chamber, above the central Gallery door, is a marble relief of Moses, the greatest of 23 noted law-givers.



So, there is ONLY a marble relief of Moses back there?



> Explain why:
> The White House
> An inscription by the first president to inhabit the White House, John Adams, is cut into the marble facing of the State Dining Room fireplace. It reads: &#8220;I pray Heaven to Bestow the Best of Blessings on THIS HOUSE and on All that shall hereafter Inhabit it. May none but Honest and Wise Men ever rule under this Roof.&#8221;



"None, but honest and wise men RULE? "   So much for THAT wish, eh?   



> Explain why:
> Many other monuments and buildings in Washington proclaim America&#8217;s faith in God. On the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier in Arlington National Cemetery is the inscription: &#8220;Here rests in honored glory an American soldier known but to God.&#8221;



Actually it says "known but to their gods"   look it up.   



> Explain why:
> On the front facade of Union Station three Scripture verses are engraved including, &#8220;Thou has put all things under his feet&#8221; and &#8220;The truth shall make you free.&#8221; Lincoln&#8217;s words on his memorial exclaim &#8220;that this nation, under God, shall have a new birth of freedom.&#8221;




Union Station?   Union Station?   You are using a TRAIN station as an example of religion in government?   BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!




Well, it's quite evident from all your examples that you cannot:

a)  Tell the  difference between a President as a person having a religious preference and a President FORCING their religion on the country as a whole

b) Tell the difference between a lawgiver such as Moses being one of many examples of lawgivers as opposed to cherrypicking Moses as the one and only meaningful lawgiver

c)  Recognize Freemasonry symbology

BTW...can you explain to us why most monuments in Washington D.C. are modeled after Greek, Roman, and Egyptian pagan temples and shrines?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



You fail!
Here rests an American soldier, known but to God  Wise Conservatism

The inscription says: Here rests, In Honored Glory, an American soldier, known but to God.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Ah, you missed my 


And the rest...including that very tomb...looking like Greek, Roman, Egyptian pagan temples and shrines?


----------



## Cuyo (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Lonestar, is that dopey governor of yours still threatening to secede?  What's the status of that?  Can I help you guys pack, or what?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2010)

Cuyo said:


> Hey Lonestar, is that dopey governor of yours still threatening to secede?  What's the status of that?  Can I help you guys pack, or what?



Notice under his name...he want's to be a "Republic" again.     Last time they BEGGED to be let into the U.S.   They couldn't pay their debts.   Jackson was right...we should never have let them in.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 25, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



So what it doesn't take away the scriptures written on them or alter their meanings.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 25, 2010)

Cuyo said:


> Hey Lonestar, is that dopey governor of yours still threatening to secede?  What's the status of that?  Can I help you guys pack, or what?



Perry has never threatened to secede. Pack? What are you that stupid? Even if Texas did secede, we wouldn't have to pack. You liberals are some stupid fuckers.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah you WOULD have to pack because after suceding Texas would either be taken by Mexico or taken BACK by the USA through force of arms and your dopey ass would be chased across the boarder. How is your Spanish?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 25, 2010)

I guess Texas will have to REALLY have taxation w/o representation when they secede and are taken BACK by the USA. I think you would become like a territory after such a move.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 25, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Yeah you WOULD have to pack because after suceding Texas would either be taken by Mexico or taken BACK by the USA through force of arms and your dopey ass would be chased across the boarder. How is your Spanish?



I have a house on 500 acres in Mexico already. Besides you have no idea what would happen if Texas did secede.  You're simply talking our your ass as usual.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Lonestar, is that dopey governor of yours still threatening to secede?  What's the status of that?  Can I help you guys pack, or what?
> ...



Aren't you gone yet?    Can't you  take a hint?   You don't want to be part of the U.S. and we don't want you to be part of the U.S.   Scat!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah you WOULD have to pack because after suceding Texas would either be taken by Mexico or taken BACK by the USA through force of arms and your dopey ass would be chased across the boarder. How is your Spanish?
> ...



If texas were to secede the rest of us would be a lot happier and we wouldn't have to put up with your whiney All Hat, No Cattle stuff.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> I guess Texas will have to REALLY have taxation w/o representation when they secede and are taken BACK by the USA. I think you would become like a territory after such a move.



Nope...they'd have to pay us to take them back.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 25, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Yeah you WOULD have to pack because after suceding Texas would either be taken by Mexico or taken BACK by the USA through force of arms and your dopey ass would be chased across the boarder. How is your Spanish?



I've been speaking spanish since I could talk. You underestimate Texans, you'll rue the day.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 25, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



When have I ever stated I didn't want to be part of the US? You stupid fuckers just make shit up left and right. I reckon that's all ya'll got since ya'll can't win an argument honestly.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 25, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



You're too fucking stupid to realize that if Texas did secede, I'll still be online and you'd still have to put up with me, cattle and all!

Damn you people are stupid!


----------

